# moving to Fujairah



## Wexy (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys, my husband has accepted a job in Fujairah and I am having problems finding any accommodation rental websites. Can anyone recommend one so we can get an idea of costs to rent a flat/house?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried the Gulf News property website? I suggest you ask the future employer to assist.

Rents in Fujairah have always been cheaper than Dubai as few people want to live there full-time, as it is pretty quiet over there.

Good luck


----------



## Wexy (Aug 23, 2009)

*Fujairah*

Hi, thanks for replying. Have asked future employer for details so can have a look then. We were hoping to have an idea before then. I'll look at the Gulf news website. Thanks again.


Elphaba said:


> Have you tried the Gulf News property website? I suggest you ask the future employer to assist.
> 
> Rents in Fujairah have always been cheaper than Dubai as few people want to live there full-time, as it is pretty quiet over there.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Fuj, but it is a bit quieter than the west coast to say the least, however the weather is better there and it's around 90 mins to the west coast.

Hang around for Suey to come along, she's our blonde-in-fuj and the oracle of all things east!


----------

